# What was your favorite videogame when you were younger?



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 17, 2011)

It could be on a game system or just a computer game.

Mine would definately have to be Barbie Detective, Freddie Fish, and Pajama Sam.. all computer games of course


----------



## Princess (Jan 17, 2011)

Donkey Kong Country 2....It's still my favorite though. :]

lol I remember Freddie Fish, & Pajama Sam.


----------



## merinda! (Jan 17, 2011)

KidPix....
?


----------



## Nic (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## [Nook] (Jan 17, 2011)

Super Mario World. I always got stuck in the second world, though.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Jas0n (Jan 17, 2011)

Either:


Spoiler









or


----------



## Conor (Jan 17, 2011)

Yoshi's Story.


----------



## Zangy (Jan 17, 2011)

call of duty: modern warfare 2.......good memories


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 17, 2011)

probably pokemon or turtles in time.
goof troop is worth a mention.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 17, 2011)

Super Mario World and Super Smash Bros. 64


----------



## Caleb (Jan 17, 2011)

Super Mario Bros. 3 or Lode Runner.  SMB 3 is still one of my favorite games.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 17, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> probably pokemon or turtles in time.
> goof troop is worth a mention.


 
This is one of the reasons why I love you


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 17, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> probably pokemon or turtles in time.
> goof troop is worth a mention.


 
How did I completely forget about pokemon :l Also used to be completely addicted to the mini-games on Pokemon Stadium.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 17, 2011)

Pok?mon, Super Mario World, and Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 17, 2011)

Either pokemon yellow, Or Alex Kidd on the mega drive.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jan 17, 2011)

Pokemon Crystal


----------



## OJ. (Jan 17, 2011)

Um... Animal Crossing.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 17, 2011)

Samurai Showdown, Sonic The Hedgehog 2, and a bunch of other Super Mario games.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 17, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Samurai Showdown, Sonic The Hedgehog 2, and a bunch of other Super Mario games.


Almost forgot STH 2 & S&K3. Thanks for reminding me, Brandy.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jan 17, 2011)

LoZ:Oot, pokemon you know, the good shizz


----------



## Serk102 (Jan 17, 2011)

Pokemon gold, by far was my favorite.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jan 17, 2011)

It's gotta be a tie between Pokemon: Silver and Starcraft.


----------



## Brad (Jan 18, 2011)

Super Mario All Stars (SNES)


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 18, 2011)

Super Mario Bros 3 Advanced
Still an awesome game.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 18, 2011)

Super Smash Bros. 64 and Legend of Zelda.


----------



## =TPow= (Jan 18, 2011)

Donkey kong Country, Sonic The Hedgehog, and Duck Hunt! They're still my favorites today


----------



## SockHead (Jan 19, 2011)

Pokemon Yellow, Pokemon Gold, and Super Mario Land.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 19, 2011)

Ocarina of Time. And then again... Majora's Mask.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 19, 2011)

Pokemon Red was the first game I really played for more than a month when I was young, then I bought blue, and so on and so fourth.


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 19, 2011)

Ricano said:


>


 
YES.
I almost beat it but my game glitched. 

I still have my PS1 so im going to find another copy and buy it to finish it.


----------



## Zex (Jan 19, 2011)

Zelda OOT. still is 
also i liked crash bash a lot..


----------



## lilypad (Jan 19, 2011)

Freddie Fish, Pokemon Blue, and Super Mario Bros.

I remember I got so mad that I couldn't find something while playing I Spy on the computer that I took out the CD disk and broke it in half haha


----------



## Mino (Jan 19, 2011)

StarFox 64.  **** year.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 19, 2011)

Trevor said:


> StarFox 64.  **** year.


 try it on Project64 with a 360 controller if possible.

the graphics update is brick-****tingly crazy, and i prefer the smooth analog stick to the 8-direction "assistance" nintendo controllers have.  sure you know what i mean.


----------



## PaJami (Jan 20, 2011)

One game I really remember playing a lot was Chip and Dale for the NES. I guess I don't have many specific memories from playing it, besides playing it with my brother and getting excited when we beat the first boss ('cuz it hardly happened)


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jan 20, 2011)

Computer: Oregon Trail -- I loved making my team sick XD.

Videogame: Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 24, 2011)

Duck Hunt. Pwned.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 24, 2011)

Either Sonic the Hedgehog or Pokemon blue.


----------



## Nightray (Jan 25, 2011)

Oot, Majora's Mask! And, Super Mario Brothers 3.


----------



## Caius (Jan 25, 2011)

Man I hardly remember most of the games I had when I was younger, but I guess one of them I really miss is just sitting around playing Super Mario Brothers.


----------



## Hiro (Jan 28, 2011)

Super Mario Bros. 3 or Blinx The Timesweeper.


----------

